# 04 Touareg tire pressure monitor sensors



## scapie4 (Feb 4, 2004)

Need help!
I am looking for which model of tire pressure monitor for my 04 VW Touareg. I am looking for the front sensors, I believe they are made by Beru. Please advice on code and where I can find those (link)?
Thomas


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 04 Touareg tire pressure monitor sensors (scapie4)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...AX:IT


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: 04 Touareg tire pressure monitor sensors (scapie4)*

You need 433MHZ Beru sensor RDE005, and long valve stem RDV001. These numbers from my 09/2003 purchase; check to see if they have been superseded.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: 04 Touareg tire pressure monitor sensors (scapie4)*

Here is more information and pictures for a 2004 V10
http://www.precisionframe.com/tire/tpms.php 










_Modified by DicknNancy at 9:18 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Are there batteries for the TPM that needs to be replaced at some point?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

You can't replace the batteries separately; they are encased in the sensor and it would require destroying it to get at the battery. When the juice goes south, so does the sensor; time for a new unit.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks DenverBill. 
Looks like a will need to replace one or a few. I keep getting flat tire warnings when I hop on the freeway. On and OFF and than they go away. I am thinking of them is going bad. But I can't trouble shoot which one because the display message won't let you access the page about low tire pressure when there is a flat tire message.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

Tahoe,
Do this:
- With the ignition off, Disconnect the TPMS module from the car.
- Turn Ignition ON, go to Address 19, and recode it to 00006. Yes, I know that's the coding that's already in there. But recoding it should cause it to re-learn what modules are installed in the car.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3322321
And continue checking the tire pressure on a regular basis with a gauge, as you probably do anyways.
Cheers.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Thanks DenverBill. 
Looks like a will need to replace one or a few. I keep getting flat tire warnings when I hop on the freeway. On and OFF and than they go away. I am thinking of them is going bad. But I can't trouble shoot which one because the display message won't let you access the page about low tire pressure when there is a flat tire message.

Interesting. Same thing happened to me this past week. Very annoying.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Thanks DenverBill. 
Looks like a will need to replace one or a few. I keep getting flat tire warnings when I hop on the freeway. On and OFF and than they go away. I am thinking of them is going bad. But I can't trouble shoot which one because the display message won't let you access the page about low tire pressure when there is a flat tire message.

And when you check the sensors with a VAG-COM you find there are no error messages and the sensors report that they have around 24 months of battery life remaining. 
The solution is to kill the system or buy all new sensors. With two sets of wheels, I am going to eventually do the former. 
Blame it on VW for using such expensive sensors.


----------



## rlkeen (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Mine has been doing the same thing for several weeks. Decided to turn it off but it left a not on symbol on the MFI and tells me that the tpms is turned off every time I start the car.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (rlkeen)*

You have an early 04 that allows you to turn it of from the MFI. But as you have figured out it bugs you to the fact that you have it turned off. I prefer the method of disconnecting the module and recoding it to not be there at all anymore. It is the procedure discribed above. I have a thread about it in the DYI section on Club Touareg.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_You have an early 04 that allows you to turn it of from the MFI. But as you have figured out it bugs you to the fact that you have it turned off. I prefer the method of disconnecting the module and recoding it to not be there at all anymore. It is the procedure discribed above. I have a thread about it in the DYI section on Club Touareg.

As suggested in the end of the mentioned thread, pulling out the TPMS fuse and then reprogramming, instead of removing the module from the vehicle, works also.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (****us)*

when recently buying new tires, they reported to me one of the sensors is cracked. That's why I constantly get the warning in my MFI. They told me it's like over 250 to replace just one. I'm going to have a look at that ebay thread. Is the rear sensor different than the front? I can't imagine it is.
me


----------

